# Parabuthus liosoma now Parabuthus maximus



## brandontmyers (Aug 25, 2016)

Just wanted to post this as a heads up for anyone with _Parabuthus liosoma._ Most of the specimens in the trade come out of Eastern Africa, therefore they are now known as _P. maximus_. The reason behind this is that the _P. liosoma_ complex has been split into three different species, with _P. liosoma_ only occurring in Yemen and Saudi Arabia.


Kovařík, F., G. Lowe, J. Plíšková  & F. Šťáhlavský_. _Scorpions of the Horn of Africa (Arachnida: Scorpiones). Part VII. _Parabuthus_ Pocock, 1890 (Buthidae), with description of _P. hamar _sp. n. and _P. kajibu_ sp. n. from Ethiopia. _Euscorpius_, *228*: 1-58. (23 August 2016)
http://www.science.marshall.edu/fet/euscorpius/p2016_228.pdf

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 3


----------



## gromgrom (Aug 26, 2016)

brandontmyers said:


> Just wanted to post this as a heads up for anyone with _Parabuthus liosoma._ Most of the specimens in the trade come out of Eastern Africa, therefore they are now known as _P. maximus_. The reason behind this is that the _P. liosoma_ complex has been split into three different species, with _P. liosoma_ only occurring in Yemen and Saudi Arabia.
> 
> 
> Kovařík, F., G. Lowe, J. Plíšková  & F. Šťáhlavský_. _Scorpions of the Horn of Africa (Arachnida: Scorpiones). Part VII. _Parabuthus_ Pocock, 1890 (Buthidae), with description of _P. hamar _sp. n. and _P. kajibu_ sp. n. from Ethiopia. _Euscorpius_, *228*: 1-58. (23 August 2016)
> http://www.science.marshall.edu/fet/euscorpius/p2016_228.pdf


Aww man now I have to relabel everything! 

Most of the ones from the hobby have come from Egypt and Tanzania AFAIK from Ken. That's where I got mine for sure.


----------



## brandontmyers (Aug 26, 2016)

If it's from Tanzania then it is is _P. maximus_. Egypt I am not sure about because the further north you go from Tanzania and Kenya, you get into _P. abyssinicus_ territory. Kind of a weird update to the taxonomy I think.


----------

